# can't compile the new(er) xen kernels

## secretcorporation

MODPOST vmlinux.o

WARNING: vmlinux.o (__xen_guest): unexpected non-allocatable section.

Did you forget to use "ax"/"aw" in a .S file?

Note that for example <linux/init.h> contains

section definitions for use in .S files.

WARNING: modpost: Found 2 section mismatch(es).

To see full details build your kernel with:

'make CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y'

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

ld: kernel image bigger than KERNEL_IMAGE_SIZE

ld: kernel image bigger than KERNEL_IMAGE_SIZE

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

I've tried a couple of different kernels but I'm getting the error above, currently trying to build xen-sources-2.6.31-r11

I can post the .config if that helps

----------

## secretcorporation

New error when trying to compile the kernel:

drivers/xen/core/evtchn.c: In function 'arch_probe_nr_irqs':

drivers/xen/core/evtchn.c:1667: error: implicit declaration of function 'io_apic_get_redir_entries'

make[3]: *** [drivers/xen/core/evtchn.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/xen/core] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/xen] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

----------

